
Startup founders are building companies on WhatsApp - ajaviaad
https://techcrunch.com/2020/03/13/startup-founders-are-building-companies-on-whatsapp/
======
planetzero
The Chinese government is essentially building a private Internet that they
can fully control and censor when needed.

